# Neue Grafikkarte - Was könnt Ihr empfehlen?



## Tabascco (21. März 2013)

*Neue Grafikkarte - Was könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Moin Moin,

da mein System (zumindest die Grafikkarte) allmählich in die Jahre kommt, müsste diese mal gegen ein neueres Modell getauscht werden. Ich hoffe dass mir hier jemand sagen kann, was aktuell vom Preisleistungsverhältnis am besten ist.

Natürlich muss man dafür auch die anderen Daten wissen:

Prozessor: i5 2500k
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 260
Ram: 16 GB DDR 3
SSD: Crucial M4

Ich denke, mehr Informationen sind nicht nötig, oder ? Sonst liefer ich die natürlich sofort nach !

Ich hab derzeit an eine 560 TI gedacht, allerdings habe ich von Hardware nicht so die Ahnung und kann schwer abschätzen ob ich damit auch die nächsten 2 Jahre ausreichend bestückt bin ?!

Achja, wichtig wäre dass die Grafikkarte bei Cyberport verfügbar ist, ich würde gerne 'nen Gutschein aus dem Internet (klick) nutzen!

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir sagen könntet was aktuell sinnvoll ist!

Beste Grüße
Tabascco


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2013)

Also, die Karte ist ja echt schon mehr als veraltet - ich weiß nicht, welche CPU Du vorher hattest, aber wenn es nicht grad ein Sockel 775 Dualcore unter 2,5GHz oder so war, dann wäre schon bei Deiner CPU-Aufrüstung eher eine neue GRafikkarte sinnvoll gewesen.

Ne GTX 560 Ti würd ich auch nicht mehr nehmen. Was willst Du denn ausgeben? An sich perfekt bei Preis-Leistung wäre eine AMD 7950, die kostet ab ca 250€ - oder ist das zuviel?


Ach ja: passt denn überhaupt einer der Gutscheine? Ich hab die mal geöffnet, die gelten an sich alle nur für "bei Kauf eines NOtebooks von..." oder "bei kauf eines Tablet und gleichztigem Kauf der Soundbar XY" usw. ^^


----------



## Tabascco (21. März 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die Karte ist ja echt schon mehr als veraltet - ich weiß nicht, welche CPU Du vorher hattest, aber wenn es nicht grad ein Sockel 775 Dualcore unter 2,5GHz oder so war, dann wäre schon bei Deiner CPU-Aufrüstung eher eine neue GRafikkarte sinnvoll gewesen.
> 
> Ne GTX 560 Ti würd ich auch nicht mehr nehmen. Was willst Du denn ausgeben? An sich perfekt bei Preis-Leistung wäre eine AMD 7950, die kostet ab ca 250€ - oder ist das zuviel?


 
Nee, 250 ist noch im Rahmen 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach ja: passt denn überhaupt einer der Gutscheine? Ich hab die mal geöffnet, die gelten an sich alle nur für "bei Kauf eines NOtebooks von..." oder "bei kauf eines Tablet und gleichztigem Kauf der Soundbar XY" usw. ^^



Puh, hab ich mich da verguckt? Naja, selbst wenn... hab mit Cyberport keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht, falls die Gutscheine nicht klappen sollten bestelle ich eben ohne =/


----------



## svd (21. März 2013)

Hardwareversand oder mindfactory wären halt AMD Partner bei deren "Never Settle Reloaded" Aktion, wo du Steam Keys für "Crysis 3" und "Bioshock Infinite" dazubekämst. Das würde das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nochmal verbessern.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Hardwareversand oder mindfactory wären halt AMD Partner bei deren "Never Settle Reloaded" Aktion, wo du Steam Keys für "Crysis 3" und "Bioshock Infinite" dazubekämst. Das würde das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nochmal verbessern.



Jo, das kommt noch dazu - ich weiß nicht, ob cyberport da auch mitmacht bei der AKtion ^^


Ach ja: hat Dein Netzteil denn zwei Stecker mit PCIe 6 und/oder 8Pin ?


----------



## RichardLancelot (22. März 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die Karte ist ja echt schon mehr als veraltet - ich weiß nicht, welche CPU Du vorher hattest, aber wenn es nicht grad ein Sockel 775 Dualcore unter 2,5GHz oder so war, dann wäre schon bei Deiner CPU-Aufrüstung eher eine neue GRafikkarte sinnvoll gewesen.


Das stimmt soweit, außer der Punkt 'völlig' veraltet 
Ich hab meine GTX260 an eine i5-3740-Besitzerin weitergegeben und die verrichtet in der Maschine noch durchaus gute Dienste. Das man die Einstellungen nicht mehr auf Ultra stellen kann ist mal Fakt, aber gerade Spiele wie Tomb Raider oder Ghost Recon: Future Soldier laufen auf dem Kasten immernoch mit 45-55 FPS bei hohen Qualitätseinstellungen.

@Topic: Also ne GTX560Ti kostet ja auch noch um die 200€, da würde ich ebenfalls eher zu einer HD7870 oder HD7950 aus dem Haus ATI raten. Allerdings gibt's ja auch immerwieder die Fans von nVidia-Pixelbeschleunigern. Für die dreht sich eigentlich aktuell unter der GTX660Ti kein Rat mehr  Man könnte ebenso zur 'normalen' 660 greifen, aber damit verbrutzelt man im Endeffekt nur Kohle, auch wenn es im ersten Moment so aussieht als würde man sparen. Wenn es dir auf PhysX oder CUDA ankommt hast du auch noch die Option 2 Karten im System zu belassen, mit der einen die Grafik zu rendern und die andere für besagte Features einzusetzen...


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Das stimmt soweit, außer der Punkt 'völlig' veraltet
> Ich hab meine GTX260 an eine i5-3740-Besitzerin weitergegeben und die verrichtet in der Maschine noch durchaus gute Dienste. Das man die Einstellungen nicht mehr auf Ultra stellen kann ist mal Fakt, aber gerade Spiele wie Tomb Raider oder Ghost Recon: Future Soldier laufen auf dem Kasten immernoch mit 45-55 FPS bei hohen Qualitätseinstellungen.


 Das sind dann aber Ausnahmen, die GTX 260 ist nicht schneller als eine aktuelle Karte für 80€ (AMD 7750 zB) - klar kackt die nicht bei allen Spielen hoffnungslos ab, aber bei etlichen Titeln wird es schon auf "mittel" eng normalerweise. Die Karte ist nunmal auch echt alt, da gab es inzwischen mind 2 weitere Generationen.

Und zu einem core i5 passt die Karte definitiv nicht, wenn man in Sachen Gaming das optimale will. Da wäre statt i5 für 160€ + ne 80€-Karte die Kombination CPU für 80€ und Karte für 160€ das stärkere Gespann  

Worauf ich an sich hinaus wollte war: wenn er jetzt vorher zB nen Q8400 oder AMD X4 955 oder so was hatte und dazu die GTX 260 und sich dann zuerst die neue CPU gekauft hat, dann war das fürs Gaming die "falsche" Wahl.


----------



## RichardLancelot (22. März 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Worauf ich an sich hinaus wollte war: wenn er jetzt vorher zB nen Q8400 oder AMD X4 955 oder so was hatte und dazu die GTX 260 und sich dann zuerst die neue CPU gekauft hat, dann war das fürs Gaming die "falsche" Wahl.


 Yop. Andersherum wäre es ihm auch nicht viel besser gegangen. Ich hab die GTX260 vorher mit nem Q6600 zusammen betrieben. Nach Tausch gegen eine HD7870 hat sich die Prozessorlast bei Spielen plötzlich nichtmehr groß unter 75% bewegt. Klar, ungenutzte Power ist sinnlose Power, aber das hat mich dann zum Wechsel auf den i5-3750k veranlasst.


----------



## Tabascco (25. März 2013)

Danke für den ganzen Input! Muss mich jetzt hier nochmal durch den Threat wühlen und dann irgendwas bestellen... über Ostern soll schließlich gut gezockt werden 

Besten Dank @All!


----------

